# Το Πακιστάν αυξάνει με γοργούς ρυθμούς το πυρηνικό του οπλοστάσιο



## Ambrose (May 19, 2009)

Ο αρχηγός του γενικού επιτελείου των αμερικανικών ενόπλων δυνάμεων ενημέρωσε μέλη του αμερικανικού Κογκρέσου ότι το Πακιστάν αυξάνει το πυρηνικό του οπλοστάσιο με γρήγορους ρυθμούς. Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα των New York Times γεγονός που προκάλει ανησυχία για το που θα διατεθεί η βοήθεια ύψους τριών δισ. δολαρίων προς το Ισλαμαμπάντ.

Σε κατάθεσή του στη Γερουσία, ο αρχηγός του γενικού επιτελείου των αμερικανικών ενόπλων δυνάμεων Μάικ Μάλεν ερωτήθηκε εάν είχε δει στοιχεία για την αύξηση του πυρηνικού οπλοστασίου του Ισλαμαμπάντ. «Ναι» απάντησε, χωρίς όμως να προσθέσει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

Τα δύο σώματα του αμερικανικού Κογκρέσου έχουν κληθεί να εγκρίνουν στρατιωτική βοήθεια ύψους τριών δισ. δολαρίων για τα επόμενα πέντε χρόνια προς το Ισλαμαμπάντ, με σκοπό την ενίσχυση του πακιστανικού στρατού κατά των ανταρτών Ταλιμπάν.

Ωστόσο, η αύξηση του πυρηνικού οπλοστασίου του Πακιστάν αυξάνει τις ανησυχίες της Ουάσινγκτον για το που θα διατεθούν αυτά τα χρήματα.

Ήδη οι ΗΠΑ ανησυχούν για την ασφάλεια των 80-100 πυρηνικών όπλων της ασιατικής χώρας, με δεδομένη την ολοένα κλιμακούμενη απειλή των φανατικών ισλαμιστών, γράφει σε δημοσίευμά της η εφημερίδα New York Times.

Σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα, το Πακιστάν έχει παράξει μία άγνωστη ποσότητα ουρανίου, ενώ μετά την ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής μιας σειράς νέων αντιδραστήρων, θα παράγει πλουτώνιο για τα όπλα νέας γενιάς.

Μέλη της αμερικανικής κυβέρνησης έχουν καταστήσει σαφές στο Κογκρέσο ότι θέλουν να βεβαιωθούν ότι η στρατιωτική βοήθεια προς το Πακιστάν θα διοχετευθεί στον αντιτρομοκρατικό αγώνα και δεν θα καταλήξει αλλού.

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1014910&lngDtrID=245


----------

